# Bell Sympatico Hi Speed Promotion free 17"LCD



## Laptop Surgeon (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.bell.ca/shop/PrsShpIntPr..._ISP_IPDetect_HS_freeLCD_rogers_leftnav_Oct05

free 17" LCD Dell label, on 2 yr contract @ 44.95/mo 3mb/s downstream service. promotion on til end of Nov or while supply last.

I am on rogers Hi Speed right now, i am switching just to get the lcd. no brainer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Laptop, not here in Atlantic Canada. Pity.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Not so fast.
Call rogers, tell them you are "hasta la vista ,baby" unless they knock off $ 20 a month for your service. In a year that adds up to $240, and you can get a monitor for that price.


----------



## Laptop Surgeon (Mar 4, 2004)

gastonbuffet said:


> Not so fast.
> Call rogers, tell them you are "hasta la vista ,baby" unless they knock off $ 20 a month for your service. In a year that adds up to $240, and you can get a monitor for that price.


i am paying 44.95 now, Rogers is unlikely to price match down to 24.95 with modem. (for 2 yrs).

according to the LCD specs. indicated on the bell site, it corresponds to the current model Dell 17" LCD which is selling for 329.00


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Freebies of this nature usually look far better on paper than they really are. It's probably the absolute cheapest possible LCD monitor possible in every respect. Beware.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

Beware the refurb.


----------



## Laptop Surgeon (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.bell.ca/shop/PrsShpIntProIpdetect2_Specs.page

here is the specs. on bell site. it does mention a 3 year warranty.
in 10 days, if i see it come in a white box, i will know it is a refurb. (matters little, if covered by 3 yr warranty).


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

if you already order it, all good, if not, call rogers. if you compromise for 2 years, they might take 20 off. If they don't, you lose nothing.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

could also be just a big old quantity buy on bells part or dell cut em a deal for some phone service deductions who knows.

Its making me think about switching.

I wonder if a current sympatico customer could get 1 by saying look lock me in for 2 years and if you dont gimme then im going to rogers

shoe


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Some local suppliers advertise 29.95$ per month for hi-speed, modem included.
The Sympatico deal requires a 24 months contract at 44.95$ a month.
You just spent 360.$ for an LCD monitor you might not need.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Dpoo4, blunt, aren't we?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The monitor is not that hot...look up some reviews on it. Someone else mentioned that if you go to one of those Rogers or Sympatico booths/kiosks at Future Shop or Best Buy you may be able to get a gift card to the tune of about $200. Not sure, I should give it a shot since I will be taking over the high-speed account here.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

gastonbuffet said:


> Dpoo4, blunt, aren't we?


Unfortunately maths always appear to be.
It was not my intention to appear 'blunt'.
My tone of voice was more a 'by the way, be careful because...'
I apologize if I sounded abrupt.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have to call again since my 6 months at $29.95 are over.

I had them pricematch 3Web. It works. Do a search on redflagdeals for Sympatico and you'll get strategies for the call.


----------



## Laptop Surgeon (Mar 4, 2004)

DP004 said:


> Some local suppliers advertise 29.95$ per month for hi-speed, modem included.
> The Sympatico deal requires a 24 months contract at 44.95$ a month.
> You just spent 360.$ for an LCD monitor you might not need.


i have seen some isp (ie primus) 20.00 for 5 months, then jump back up to 44.95. I don't want to switch isp every few months.

i don't know of any isp offering 30.00/mo with modem year round.
3web offers 29.95/mo year round, modem rental is extra, or have to buy one from them. they are very small, and therefore not enough CSR, long waits on the phone every instant including cancellation.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Correct, I would never switch to 3Web. But Sympatico doesn't know that. And 3Web does offer a $30 service, modem included, no contract. That's what they pricematch. I mean, I have the ad right in front of me and everything...


----------



## Optik (Feb 28, 2005)

Laptop Surgeon said:


> I am on rogers Hi Speed right now, i am switching just to get the lcd. no brainer.


Plus, there's no cap on Sympatico


----------

